# T7 durch Abzeichen?



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Vorweg: Sufu ging nich, T7 sind leider 2 und somit 1 Zeichen zu wenig -.-

Zum Thema: In meinem Atlas Addon habe ich unter Emblem des Heldentums/der Ehre da stehen, dass man sich T7 Brust sowie Handschuhe durch 80 bzw. 60 Abzeichen erstehen kann (t7 durch Heldentumabzeichen und t7,5 durch Ehrenabzeichen).

Nun habe ich 40 Abzeichen gesammelt, aber irgendwie noch nichts loshnendes zum Ausgeben gefunden.
Kann man sich tatsächlich T7 Teile mit Abzeichen kaufen oder ist das ein Fehler?

Danke schonmal


----------



## le-chuck (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das kannst du.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2008)

Wo ist der Händler dafür?


----------



## DonderPate (8. Dezember 2008)

dalaran natürlich


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2008)

und..........wo?


----------



## Mofeist (8. Dezember 2008)

in deinem stadtbereich, dh wenn ally dann im ally wenn horde dann im horde gebiet da ist nich schwer zu finden


----------



## Zhriller (8. Dezember 2008)

wo tausche ich eigentlich genau in dalaran die t7 marken ein?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> wo tausche ich eigentlich genau in dalaran die t7 marken ein?


post über dir 4tw.
n bissl suchen sollte nich so schwer sein...


----------



## Sch1llman (8. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> post über dir 4tw.
> n bissl suchen sollte nich so schwer sein...



nein, leider liegst du ein BISSCHEN falsch. um die token einzulösen, muss man zu den rüstungshändlern gehen. also z.b. zum leder händler für leder t7.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2008)

horde markenhändler steht direkt neben der pvp-halle


----------



## Slayv (9. Dezember 2008)

ich frag mich nur, holst du dir t7 für übergang? weil alle random items sind besser, und was meine klasse angeht (shadowpriest) ist der setboni eh zum heulen. (ist bei anderen auch so)


----------



## Gotama (9. Dezember 2008)

Tjo, dann hast Pech gehabt, beim Schurken is der Setbonus sehr geil. Ausserdem war das scho immer so das es für fast jedes T Item im jeweiligen Raidcontent ein gleichwertig (zumeist auch besseres) Item gab.


----------



## Trojka (9. Dezember 2008)

is ganz einfach, du kaufst dir das t7 token im hordengebiet, bzw alli gebiet.

dann fragste na wache nach nem Verkäufer, zb biste warri dann plattenhändler, oder mage, stoff. usw. beim schildhändler hats 2 schilde, beim waffenhändler paar waffen, thats it!


----------



## Gyrlin (9. Dezember 2008)

Was muss man eigentlich machen um Solche Marken zu bekommen ?
Und für was brauch ich diese "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers" ?
Und wo kann ich die einlösen ?

MfG
Gyrlin


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Dezember 2008)

Einige T7 Teile kann man sich gegen Heroische Marken kaufen, also Heroische Instanzen farmen und Raidbosse legen die keine Setitems droppen.
Splitter des Steinbewahers droppen bei Bossen in ganz Northrend wenn deine Fraktion Tausenwintersee kontroliert, und damit kannst du die Accountgebundenen Gegenstände kaufen, die Gegenstände die mit deinem lvl mitlvln.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. Dezember 2008)

Gyrlin schrieb:


> Was muss man eigentlich machen um Solche Marken zu bekommen ?



Instanzen im Heroischen Modus



Gyrlin schrieb:


> Und für was brauch ich diese "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers" ?



Kannst du wenn Tausendwinter deiner Fraktion gehört gegen PVP Krams eintauschen beim Rüstmeister in Tausendwinter


Edit: 





HGVermillion schrieb:


> Splitter des Steinbewahers droppen bei Bossen in ganz Northrend wenn deine Fraktion Tausenwintersee kontroliert, und damit kannst du die Accountgebundenen Gegenstände kaufen, die Gegenstände die mit deinem lvl mitlvln.



Nicht nur, auch Juwelier Rezepte, Mounts, usw usf


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

Gyrlin schrieb:


> Was muss man eigentlich machen um Solche Marken zu bekommen ?
> Und für was brauch ich diese "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers" ?
> Und wo kann ich die einlösen ?
> 
> ...



Die einen bekommst durch Heroic Inis und non Heroic Raids die anderen nur durch Heroic Raids sprich 25er.

Tausendwinter wenn es im besitz der eigenen Fraktion ist, man kann für 300 Splitter nen Mount oder, auch für weniger, Accountgebundene Items holen aber eigentlich gibts nur Crap da.

Die T7 Tokken löst man in Dalaran bei den jeweiligen Rüstungshändeler ein -> Schmied, Schneider usw...


----------



## Gyrlin (9. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Gyrlin


----------

